# Pros and cons about the LaMancha breed.



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

So I'm thinking about adding a LaMancha to my small herd consisting of Nubians, Alpines, and Oberhasli's. What are some pros and cons about the breed? How is their temperament? Thanks to all who responds! 


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice temperment. I like my girls. I got them young and they will be bred this fall so don't have any experience with birthing or milking yet.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Con: No ears.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

twokidsandafarm, where are you located? I would like to get Oberhaslis.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

We are in north central PA. Our only Ober doe is due March 26th. If she has more than one doeling I will probably be offering one for sale. I can't guarantee any does being available this year, but next spring I'm sure I will. My website is www.twokidsandafarm.com

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I love my LaManchas! Very easy to deal with, nice temperaments, come in all colors  I love them! I can't see myself not having them!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If not for the lack of ears, Lamanchas would be taking over all commercial and micro dairies  But as with the pack goat world, most people just cant get past the no ears. By breed Lamanchas will behave much the same way your Alpines will. Their butter fat is typically higher then other breeds other then Nubians and maybe Toggenburgs and will have a sweet creamy flavor. We always prefer Lamancha milk for our house milk.

This is a very general description. Personally I cant get past the no ears either but I have a complete and full understanding / respect for the Lamancha breed.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

To me the no ears is a plus. There heart shaped faces are just so cute. But also they have an open registry. So that means you can play to your hearts content. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok, thanks for all the comments! I'm not finding any big cons about the breed. They sound really nice actually! I guess I'll start my search for a LaMancha!  Can anyone tell me some nice breeders on the eastern side of the US? Thanks!


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

What state do you want? I just went threw this so I have a list of many great breeders all down the East Coast as well a little bit further in land. Right now I just got an email from LynnHaven she has some openings, she is located in NY.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I LOVE my lamanchas!! the small ears can have wax problems, but other than that there are no breed defect that I know of...Lamanchas are the only breed "made" in America...lol....they tolerate heat and cold well...They come in many colors! as for personality, I find them Docile, affectionate, great moms ...Yep...My favorite breed..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

twokidsandafarm said:


> Ok, thanks for all the comments! I'm not finding any big cons about the breed. They sound really nice actually! I guess I'll start my search for a LaMancha!  Can anyone tell me some nice breeders on the eastern side of the US? Thanks!
> 
> Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


Lynnhaven, Longvu, Fox's Pride, Little Orchard, Dalton's Way... Hmm.. I know there are a few in ME... I'll have some for sale next spring.. I can't think of any more off the top of my head..


----------



## trailgoats (Jul 26, 2013)

I love my lamanchas. They are super smart and easy to train. It took a while for me to get over the "alien heads", but now I think they are the best looking goat breed. They seem to really love their people and are extremely loyal.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

cybercat said:


> What state do you want? I just went threw this so I have a list of many great breeders all down the East Coast as well a little bit further in land. Right now I just got an email from LynnHaven she has some openings, she is located in NY.


I emailed Lynnhaven already and asked if they had any for sale. So far they haven't gotten back to me. They are only about 3 1/2 hours from me. I'm located in PA.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

After working with Nigerian Dwarfs and Nubians, I ADORE our 2 Munchie does. They are sweet, funny, intelligent, and lovable. They also come with some beautiful colors and markings. The only downside I've heard is that they can bully some of the other breeds by nibbling on their ears.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I love my munchie and I love her ears! She has a great personality and loves people, but it a lot less loud and demanding than Nubians. They are also great milk producers and it sounds like they produce fairly creamy milk. My girl is due at the end of May. She is bred to a Nigerian for Mini Lamancha kids. So excited!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Last year I ended up with a LaMancha/Alpine buck. He was so sweet and friendly. Even with a full rack of horns I was never afraid of him. This year I have his son who was bred to my Togg/Nubian/Sanaan. He too is just a royal sweetheart. So far I have only used the bucks for freshening and have not kept any of their daughters so do not know about that yet. But I love their personalities.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Forgot to say. I love my Roman nosed beauties. (i.e. my Nubians) It is hard to accept the ear thing but they really are cute.


----------

